# Has any1 got a fake negative hpt to go on and get positive Blood test?????



## Ladylea (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi was woundering if any1 has had a negtive hpt but gone for blood test and got a positive as I've just got a negative (9 days after 5 day transfer ) but have to go to my clinic mossy for blood test and I realy don't want to go just to be told it's still a negtive result... Is there still hope  Xxx


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Ladylea,
On my 2nd ICSI did a HPT on the morning of my OTD (14days after a 2 day transfer) and it was negative. I went to the lab for my blood test in tears and asked them to call my husband with the results as I couldnt face hearing it was negative while at work. I then spent the morning crying to a few close colleagues who knew I was going through IVF. So you can imagine that I couldnt believe it when my DH called me at lunchtime to say I had a HCG level of 178 and was pregnant!! Tears of a very different kind!! I think I must be the only lady to have her husband tell her she is pregnant and not vice versa!!!!!!
I then did about 10 HPT leading up to the early scan as I couldnt really believe it! I have kept them all and I'm now 6 months pregnant with a little girl.
Dont give up hope, I'll keep everything crossed for you,
Catie xxx


----------



## Ladylea (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi catie 
Thankyou so so much for the lovely story congratulations on your pregnancy good luck for a health delivery of your baby  girl xxx 
I have also hasd a call from a good friend ( after texting her my neg result ) who said her college at work had a negtive result , thought it was failed cycle a week latter whent to the doctors cause feeling really I'll and had a blood test to be told another 4 days latter she was indeed pregnant latter to find out with twins!!! So my spirits are up Hun and thanks so much for your replay you give so much hope xxx .. Xxx


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy to help   That's such a lovely story about your friend! Sometimes we get the best news when we least expect it. Will be thinking of you and really hope you get   good news soon. Never give up hope   
love Catie xxx


----------

